# Gumtree again...and the story of my new rescut cat



## Afcb (Jun 8, 2013)

I was going to wait a couple of months before adopting my next cat, however by reading several comments about Gumtree (or indeed any other free ads sites) I noted how at the moment hundreds of kittens go for a tenner...
Anyway, between this myriad of kitten, there was an unwanted older cat, probably 5 yo , they said on the ad. £20. From the pics she looked ok. Reason for selling...new baby (?!?).
I followed the ad for more than a week, then could not resist anymore as I had a (bad) funny feeling about her. She is now with us...but...she had 4 litters in the last few years, last litter just sold in the last couple of weeks (and she still had milk...). She was a bit dopy and tired. She was very skinny and admittedly fed with left overs. No vaccinations, no vet booklet, no microchip. Nothing other than a stinky dirty bed.
I think she was told not to go "upstairs" sometimes in a rough way, from her body language....
I do think she would have been abandoned shortly, if no one would have come forward to adopt her.
She is very affectionate, but a bit nervous and scared of our two placid dogs. She is now eating like a horse, very quickly, poor thing. At the moment a combination of HiLife wet food and Iams dry food + treats. I have applied flea drops and gave her a good brush. She is booked with the vet this week for a full check up, vaccinations, then neutering and microchipping. Plus checking her nipple still with milk (although it seems better already).
She seems more alert and she is settling in well although we only had her for a couple of days.
I am hoping in the next 4 weeks she will put weight on, get through the vet things and gain in confidence to be a happy cat. She already seem happier though 
I will be curious to know how old she is (they said they had her 5 years although she moved in from one of their neighbor when she was probably 1yo). I think she is about 5-7 but not really sure. Anyway....finger crossed.
sad thing is...how many cats and dogs and other animals in the same or worst situation are out there?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well done to you for rescuing this poor cat.
Sounds like she has had a rough life.
I am sure in a few weeks after being in your care she will be so different.
Have you got a name for her yet.
Why not put a picture of her on here . Would love to see her.


----------



## Afcb (Jun 8, 2013)

ok here she is

her name is Lolli (or Lolly), haven't change it as she respond to it (although would have loved to change it)
from the pics she looked much fatter than she actually is (this is also why we were a bit "surprised" when we saw her for the first time)
:wink:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is beautiful and well done for giving her a lovely home.
Once spayed she will gain the weight so dont worry, kittens have obviously taken alot out of her and she hasnt been fed very well.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Shes beautiful - well done for rescuing her :thumbup:

You could always change her name to something sounds similar if you don't like Lolly - Holly (wonderful name  ), Polly, Molly, Dolly....

Welcome to the forums, look forward to more pics and updates


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She is Beautiful:001_wub:
Like willow says you can change the name slightly.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor wee thing - still at least you have her now and she has landed on her feet (typical cat!)


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Very cute kitty and well done you! I tend to go through the adverts and drive myself mad at the callous way people chuck out cats and dogs for the most ridiculous reasons!! They cannot care a jot about their pets and yet what's the betting the same family will get another kitten in a few months time :cursing:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

She's lovely, I bet she had some lovely kittens which appeared on Gumtree the minute they were six weeks old. You can't help wondering what happened to all of the kittens tho' as well. I must say whenever you look on Gumtree there's one (or more!) that you notice. It's a pity you can't save them all.
Well done!!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

She looks lovely,
well done for rescuing her, may you have many happy years together.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Erm you don't think she could be pregnant again?

She is lovely and will be even lovelier by the time you have sorted her out. Well done you for taking her and offering her a decent life.

We will of course be demanding more photos!


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

awww - so glad you trusted your instincts and got her out of that situation. She is lovely and I hope the vet check up goes well.

If you want to change her name, you could just start calling it her also when you call her Lolly, then phase it out, using the new one more until she comes to her new name. That's the kind of method I used to switch Tillie on to Welsh, she recently learnt to understand the Welsh for Window.


----------



## Afcb (Jun 8, 2013)

thank you all for the nice messages, you are all inspirational!

just a quick update, don't think she is pregnant, allegedly she just had been. just hope she hasn't got any infection to her nipple, although she does not seem in pain. 

She has now stopped eating like a horse D ) and now eats just a bit more than normal...

She also gained confidence and started coming downstairs to meet the two Springers. And she started sleeping on our bed...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a beautiful little lady :001_wub:

Well done you for rescuing her :thumbup: it's sounds like she hasn't had the best life  bless her, but is now a lucky girl that you have found her and will get the life she deserves


----------

